# New yarn arrived!



## TeresaT

I am in a shawl club and my new yarn arrived today.  It is a mixture of merino, polwarth and zwartbles.  I've never heard of zwartbles before, but they're kind of cool looking and have an interesting history.  Anyway, I cannot stop smelling this wool!!  It is fabulous!  It is real sheepy.  I want to bottle that scent.  I wonder if there is a Sheep FO.  I know there is one called "Dirt" but I forget who makes it.  Gosh, I love sheep.  And horses.  And cows.  And goats.  And lions.  And tigers.  And bears.  Oh, my.  (Yeah, ya knew that was coming.). I'm gonna go sniff some wool.:grin:


----------



## navigator9

You say you're in a shawl club. You don't do any of that spider web lace technique, do you? OMG, I've seen pictures, but I'm not sure I'd ever be brave enough to attempt that. (Off to look up zwartbles.)


----------



## Seawolfe

I am jealous of the fibre peeples.

and zwarbles zwarbles zwarbles!!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

I have a fleece of Rambulette that I am in the process of cleaning and hopefully get my wool combs bought. I have never heard of zwartbles!! Beautiful sheep


----------



## not_ally

I think "sheep FO" is called lanolin   Seriously, it is supposed to be kind of sort of stinky but super emolliant and good in certain soap.  Or maybe B&B?  Can't remember now.

I am going to call you a crazy zwartble when I see you Sea.  It will be our little joke!


----------



## cmzaha

Lanolin is not an fo, it is a waxy substance that coats the fur of sheep for protection. It is used in many cosmetics and even used right out of the jar. Anyone allergic to wool needs to test lanolin on a small area for allergic reactions.


----------



## TeresaT

Aren't those the cutest sheepies?  Nav, not yet, but I'll get there eventually.  The smallest needles I've ever used were #1 (US) to make baby socks.  Tiny stitches for tiny feetz.  

Artisan, I had to look up Rambouillet.  I never heard of those either.  It's amazing the number of breeds there are.  I'm learning to spin (not going very well).  I need to dedicate time to do it.  I love hand spun fibers.  They're great to work with.  Do you dye also?  

N_A you crack me up!  LANOLIN!  Who'd a thunk it?  When I went to my first fiber fair I kept pawing the sheep and the fleeces to get some free lanolin.  It was very stinky.  But oh so yummy feeling. It makes my skin feel amazing.  

Carolyn, good point.  I feel sorry for anyone allergic to wool.  They're missing out on so much natural goodness.


----------



## not_ally

I know, Carolyn, I was just kidding   B/c I've read that it is so strong smelling, I assumed it would be pretty funky smelling in soap.  But the people who like it seem to really like it.


----------



## navigator9

TeresaT said:


> Aren't those the cutest sheepies?  Nav, not yet, but I'll get there eventually.  The smallest needles I've ever used were #1 (US) to make baby socks.  Tiny stitches for tiny feetz.



I drool over pics of those spider webby shawls on Ravelry, hoping that some day I'm brave enough to give them a try. Until I discovered them there, I was unaware that any such incredible things existed. They are exquisite! 
I went to an alpaca farm and bought a hank of yarn made from their alpacas, it is soooo soft. I'm still trying to figure out what to make with it. I only got the one, because it was expensive, so that kind of limits what I can make. Maybe a scarf, or some fingerless gloves that has a pattern of a branch and bird on it. It's a beautiful sky blue and every once in a while I pick it up and rub it against my cheek. Now that I've retired, I look forward to having more time for fun things like knitting. (And of course, soap!)


----------



## TeresaT

navigator9 said:


> I drool over pics of those spider webby shawls on Ravelry, hoping that some day I'm brave enough to give them a try. Until I discovered them there, I was unaware that any such incredible things existed. They are exquisite!
> I went to an alpaca farm and bought a hank of yarn made from their alpacas, it is soooo soft. I'm still trying to figure out what to make with it. I only got the one, because it was expensive, so that kind of limits what I can make. Maybe a scarf, or some fingerless gloves that has a pattern of a branch and bird on it. It's a beautiful sky blue and every once in a while I pick it up and rub it against my cheek. Now that I've retired, I look forward to having more time for fun things like knitting. (And of course, soap!)



This is my retirement dream:  spin and dye my own yard to use and sell and to make soap to use and sell.  I don't want to make a ton of money, just enough to break even and keep me in supplies.  I just want to create.  I want to knit when I feel like it.  Make soap when I feel like it.  Spin when I feel like it.  I've spent my whole life at the beck and call of others, I am looking forward to doing what I want, when I want!  Only 2,447 more days until I retire!


----------



## navigator9

TeresaT said:


> This is my retirement dream:  spin and dye my own yard to use and sell and to make soap to use and sell.  I don't want to make a ton of money, just enough to break even and keep me in supplies.  I just want to create.  I want to knit when I feel like it.  Make soap when I feel like it.  Spin when I feel like it.  I've spent my whole life at the beck and call of others, I am looking forward to doing what I want, when I want!  Only 2,447 more days until I retire!



I know exactly how you feel. I haven't been retired even a month yet, but let me tell you......it's gooooood! When you're close enough to be counting the days, that's a good thing. And when you're close enough to be counting the days, it starts to go fast. Except at the very end, then it creeps by. I was always amazed by all the people who would ask, "What are you going to do with yourself, aren't you going to be bored?" WHAT??? Bored? I have so many things that I love to do, but never had time for before, that I'm really looking forward to now. Wishing you many happy days of hours filled with things you love to do....you're going to love it!


----------



## biarine

Wow that's a beautiful combination of yarn. I remembered I got a merino jacket from my employer 10 years ago and its luxurious. I allergic to wool with the exception of merino, alpaca, llamas and camel but I never try silk and Kashmir


----------



## dillsandwitch

My MIL & FIL are sheep farmers.  They have one of the best graded Marino wool in the country. I love sheep, they are so cute and awesome but just the thought of lanolin squicks me out. In my head its just hair grease but on sheep. Yuck. I know if I could get over the squick factor I could probably get and make a decent lanolin soap but still yuck cant do it. I get lotsa free spun wool when I want it though


----------



## Susie

Pictures, people! Pictures!  I am as much a drooler over yarn and projects made with it as I am over soap.


----------



## CritterPoor

There is a yearly sheep & wool festival at my county fair every year.  It's amazing to go through the barns with booth after booth of people selling anything and everything sheep, goat, & alpaca related.  So much yarn!  I love the angora rabbit yarn. So soft!


----------



## cmzaha

Natures garden has a very nice dirt FO.


----------



## biarine

Angora is very good but I am etching with the wool. Alpaca, Merino wool is my favourite


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

TeresaT said:


> This is my retirement dream:  spin and dye my own yard to use and sell and to make soap to use and sell.  I don't want to make a ton of money, just enough to break even and keep me in supplies.  I just want to create.  I want to knit when I feel like it.  Make soap when I feel like it.  Spin when I feel like it.  I've spent my whole life at the beck and call of others, I am looking forward to doing what I want, when I want!  Only 2,447 more days until I retire!


You and I have pretty much the same dream!


----------



## TeresaT

Critter, where are you located?  I'm now hooked on fiber fairs.  Dill, that is hilarious!  Hair grease!  I ever thought of it that way.  Now I want to go to Whole Foods and ask for sheep hair grease!


----------



## biarine

This is my cotton small crochet purse.


----------



## TeresaT

That is lovely, biarine.  Sometimes I want to pick up a hook and see what I can do.  However, my mom is a master at crocheting.  I wanted to develop a talent of my own and not have it constantly compared to hers.  (Childish, I know.)


----------



## TeresaT

ArtisanDesigns said:


> You and I have pretty much the same dream!



And a most awesome dream it is!!  How long before you get to retire?


----------



## lizard1232

Getting a new skein of yarn can be the best feeling sometimes. When I had extra cash, I spoiled myself with a YarnBox subscription. What a treat!


----------



## Susie

OOH!  Lovely purse!  Is that pattern from Bag-O-Day Crochet?  If so, isn't she wonderful?!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

TeresaT said:


> And a most awesome dream it is!!  How long before you get to retire?


At the rate I am going never LOL. I am 48 now so I guess when I am too old to walk the halls passing meds is when I will retire


----------



## not_ally

It is interesting what threads make you think about.  I was interested in trying lanolin in soaps, but remembered that I was given a beautiful crocheted afghan blanket by my sister which made me itch like crazy, I wonder if soapy lanolin would be the same?  Will have to order a very little bit.


----------



## TeresaT

NA, you should check with your sister to find out what EXACTLY she used to crochet that afghan.  There are soooo many different kinds of wool fibers it absolutely boggles the mind.  It has to do with the staple length and the micron (thickness) of the wool.  Wool from merino sheep has an average micron of 18 - 22, while wool from a BFL has 24 - 28.  Shetland, which is amazing wool, can have a tremendous range depending on the breed, anywhere from the 20's all the way up to the 50's.  Obviously, the higher the micron count, the courser the wool will feel.  A lot of merino is used for socks and next to skin wear.  Shetland is typically used for sweaters, coats, blankets and rugs.   I love a good merino, alpaca blend.  And if it has some silk or cashmere thrown in, oh my gosh!  That is total freaking heaven!  Don't give up on wool or lanolin.  I'd love to make you a pair of mittens to try out.  I.ve got some other projects on needles, but I'd love for you to try a good pair of merino mittens.


----------



## soapmage

Wow I try to needle knit and am so slow so I learned loom knitting and that's what I do when I'm not gaming or soaping! Ravelry is my dream site and I love to drool over the patterns and finished makings there. I'm still working on my loom knit 10 stitch blanket that I only make with scrap yarn so it's all different shades, patterns, and colors... no rhyme or reason whatsoever, like me lol. I'm trying to learn how to crochet but am super slow with it too except for making the starting chains. Now that I can't walk well, I've been sitting here working on my blanket a lot the past few days since I can't make soap. It's such a stress reliever!


----------



## TeresaT

Mage:  Dead. Freakin'. Serious.


----------



## not_ally

Teresa, my sister actually got the afghan from a friend, who spent an ungodly amount of money on several of them at a charity auction, I think.  So no way to know.  I don't even know where it is now, it was so itchy I might have thrown it away.  I would love to take you up on your mitten offer, but it would be a waste.  My manual dexterity is so bad that I buy gloves in gross from the dollar store and cut off the finger tips so that I am less likely to drop things.  I have tons and tons of mismatched "bum" gloves for when I walk the dogs when it is cold ....


----------



## biarine

TeresaT said:


> That is lovely, biarine.  Sometimes I want to pick up a hook and see what I can do.  However, my mom is a master at crocheting.  I wanted to develop a talent of my own and not have it constantly compared to hers.  (Childish, I know.)




Thanks Teresa I just used cotton because more cheaper than merino or alpaca wool


----------



## biarine

Susie said:


> OOH!  Lovely purse!  Is that pattern from Bag-O-Day Crochet?  If so, isn't she wonderful?!




No my own design Susie thank you


----------



## marilynmac

OhhH!  knitty pictures.   Here's a bit of a lace scarf I made.  It has tiny beads knit into it.


----------



## marilynmac

And some colorwork - leg warmers for my ballerina


----------



## TeresaT

Awesome photos.  I'm jealous of both the lace and the color work.  My talent is no where near either of those. I'll  have to dig out some photos of the things I've made so far.  I gave my boss a shawl when she transferred to Washington, DC so she'd remember me.  However, as she said, I'm kind of unforgettable.  HA!


----------



## TeresaT

I just went through my photos and realized I haven't taken that many photos of the projects I've done.  Here's a funky hat I did that has three tassels on it.  My boss liked it so much I made on for her in the Carolina Panther colors.  Unfortunately, I shrunk and felted the hat.  I didn't realize it was in a bunch of stuff I grabbed off the table & threw in the washer.  So now my niece has a lovely pink hat to wear this winter.   I also make my first pair of two at a time toe up socks.  (And my first attempt at cabling.)  The orange line at the toes is my "zipper" thread.  I tend to get holes in the toes and I'm terrible at darning.  I can just pick up along the orange line, unravel it, and create a new toe.  In theory.  I'm not sure about in reality, though!  I tried uploading the shawl I gave my boss, but it wouldn't upload.  Don't know why.


----------



## biarine

I never made socks at all I did skirt, dress and tops
my skirt and top


----------



## Susie

*drooling over the pics*  Y'all are all awesome!  Lace, colorwork, socks, purses, hats...all gorgeous!


----------



## navigator9

Marilyn, that spider web lace scarf.....OMG!!! I'm so fascinated by that type of knitting, I didn't even know it existed until I saw it on Ravelry. It is crazy beautiful. Biarine, what a lovely skirt and top, that was a lot of work. Teresa T, a question that I always have wanted to ask knitters of socks......"Why?" You do all that work, and then you stuff them into shoes or boots, and no one sees them. Is it a kind of secret thing like all day you say to yourself....."No one knows what spectacular socks I'm wearing....but me!"


----------



## navigator9

ArtisanDesigns said:


> At the rate I am going never LOL. I am 48 now so I guess when I am too old to walk the halls passing meds is when I will retire


Ah, you will be surprised at how quickly the time passes. I still can't believe that I'm retired (for just over a month now.) I keep expecting the phone to ring and someone to say...."Hey, aren't you supposed to be at work today, where are you?" It feels _*weird*_. 



not_ally said:


> Teresa, my sister actually got the afghan from a friend, who spent an ungodly amount of money on several of them at a charity auction, I think.  So no way to know.  I don't even know where it is now, it was so itchy I might have thrown it away.  I would love to take you up on your mitten offer, but it would be a waste.  My manual dexterity is so bad that I buy gloves in gross from the dollar store and cut off the finger tips so that I am less likely to drop things.  I have tons and tons of mismatched "bum" gloves for when I walk the dogs when it is cold ....



Here is a link to my favorite pattern for fingerless mitts. They knit up _*so*_ fast. They're plain, nothing fancy, but if you make them with some fabulous yarn....they're gorgeous! If you click on the picture, you can see the whole mitt. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-fingerless-mitts-2


----------



## TeresaT

navigator9 said:


> Marilyn, that spider web lace scarf.....OMG!!! I'm so fascinated by that type of knitting, I didn't even know it existed until I saw it on Ravelry. It is crazy beautiful. Biarine, what a lovely skirt and top, that was a lot of work. Teresa T, a question that I always have wanted to ask knitters of socks......"Why?" You do all that work, and then you stuff them into shoes or boots, and no one sees them. Is it a kind of secret thing like all day you say to yourself....."No one knows what spectacular socks I'm wearing....but me!"



AND you are actually standing on the purl side, which is the bumpy side, instead of the knit side, which is the smooth side.  So, until you get used to that (if you ever do) they're not comfortable.   I can't speak for everyone, but I love socks.  The funkier the better.  A friend was knitting socks and I was fascinated by the possibility.  The only thing I had ever knitted before was a baby blanket that used worsted weight yarn and #13 needles.  I NEVER checked my gauge.  So, I bought a book to learn to make socks, a bunch of double pointed needles in a bunch of different sizes and yarn.  My first attempts were disasters and I did more unknitting (frogging in the knitting world) than actual knitting.  But it was fun.  That was in October, 2013.  My first truly successful pair are the ones in the photo. Between the socks, I've learned to make cowls, hats, scarves, and shawls.  I want to do mittens, which are socks without the heel turn and a thumb instead, and color work.  I bought a Faire Isle pattern book from Knit Picks.  I have an account on Ravelry and have saved a ton of projects that I want to do.    I actually started making soap because of a repetitive stress injury that I've aggravated in my elbows and arms while knitting.  I have cubital tunnel syndrome in both elbows (think carpal tunnel for the elbow) and tendinitis in both of them, too.  I've already had surgery on my left wrist for Dequarvain's tendinitis.  I don't want to do that again.  I've been slowly getting back to knitting.  But I don't think I'll ever be able to spend the mindless hours at a time working a project.  I can only manage 30 - 40 minutes at time now.  It's sad and depressing.  So now I soap.  It's not as satisfying because I don't get to see the actual progress of the piece, but it does allow my creative side to continue and my mad scientist side gets to come out and play.  Honestly, though, if I was instantly healed and never had problems with my elbows and wrists again?  I'd probably never make another batch of soap.  There is something so incredibly satisfying about taking a string and two sticks and making something durable, lasting and wearable; beauty, form and function.   I don't get that satisfaction level from soap.  The beauty, form and function can certainly be there, but not the durability or wearability.


----------



## navigator9

TeresaT said:


> AND you are actually standing on the purl side, which is the bumpy side, instead of the knit side, which is the smooth side.  So, until you get used to that (if you ever do) they're not comfortable.   I can't speak for everyone, but I love socks.  The funkier the better.  A friend was knitting socks and I was fascinated by the possibility.  The only thing I had ever knitted before was a baby blanket that used worsted weight yarn and #13 needles.  I NEVER checked my gauge.  So, I bought a book to learn to make socks, a bunch of double pointed needles in a bunch of different sizes and yarn.  My first attempts were disasters and I did more unknitting (frogging in the knitting world) than actual knitting.  But it was fun.  That was in October, 2013.  My first truly successful pair are the ones in the photo. Between the socks, I've learned to make cowls, hats, scarves, and shawls.  I want to do mittens, which are socks without the heel turn and a thumb instead, and color work.  I bought a Faire Isle pattern book from Knit Picks.  I have an account on Ravelry and have saved a ton of projects that I want to do.    I actually started making soap because of a repetitive stress injury that I've aggravated in my elbows and arms while knitting.  I have cubital tunnel syndrome in both elbows (think carpal tunnel for the elbow) and tendinitis in both of them, too.  I've already had surgery on my left wrist for Dequarvain's tendinitis.  I don't want to do that again.  I've been slowly getting back to knitting.  But I don't think I'll ever be able to spend the mindless hours at a time working a project.  I can only manage 30 - 40 minutes at time now.  It's sad and depressing.  So now I soap.  It's not as satisfying because I don't get to see the actual progress of the piece, but it does allow my creative side to continue and my mad scientist side gets to come out and play.  Honestly, though, if I was instantly healed and never had problems with my elbows and wrists again?  I'd probably never make another batch of soap.  There is something so incredibly satisfying about taking a string and two sticks and making something durable, lasting and wearable; beauty, form and function.   I don't get that satisfaction level from soap.  The beauty, form and function can certainly be there, but not the durability or wearability.



Physical limitations suck when you're a person who really loves to DO things, don't they? I have my own limitations, so I know where you're coming from. I'm glad you found soapmaking as a replacement for other things that are more painful, and I hope that as you continue to soap, you find yourself loving it more. 

Now as for those socks.....I'm not sure you convinced me why you would do such beautiful work and then hide it away, but I know there are a lot of sock fanatics out there, so I will just accept it for the time being. :smile:  Now as for knitting mittens, they are definitely NOT socks with a thumb! From what I know about socks, they (socks) are_* much*_ harder, that whole heel turning thing is very intimidating. If you can knit socks, mittens will be cake for you. I started with two needle mittens, which I made for years until the advent of the internet and YouTube, where I learned to use four needles. Thank God for YouTube, every time I run into a roadblock in knitting, I run there, and there's always a tutorial that I can watch over and over again until I get it. 

Right now, I am in the middle of getting ready to enjoy the next stage of my life.....retirement. That means I'm getting a lot of the grubby stuff out of the way, Things that need to be done to my house, and also trying to organize everything. I'm going through closets and drawers, and the basement and garage, and trying to get all that stuff in order, so that I can relax and enjoy the things I really love to do...like soapmaking and knitting, etc. etc.  So I promised myself no fun stuff til the work is done. It's killing me, but I know how easily distracted I am, so it has to be this way. But I miss it!!!!!!! Soon. Soon. So knit away, and I will live vicariously through all of you, while I'm being good.  :angel:


----------



## biarine

navigator9 said:


> Marilyn, that spider web lace scarf.....OMG!!! I'm so fascinated by that type of knitting, I didn't even know it existed until I saw it on Ravelry. It is crazy beautiful. Biarine, what a lovely skirt and top, that was a lot of work. Teresa T, a question that I always have wanted to ask knitters of socks......"Why?" You do all that work, and then you stuff them into shoes or boots, and no one sees them. Is it a kind of secret thing like all day you say to yourself....."No one knows what spectacular socks I'm wearing....but me!"




Thanks navigator yes I made the top and skirt for 3 weeks


----------



## CritterPoor

TeresaT said:


> Critter, where are you located?  I'm now hooked on fiber fairs.  Dill, that is hilarious!  Hair grease!  I ever thought of it that way.  Now I want to go to Whole Foods and ask for sheep hair grease!



I am in NY.  About half way between NYC & Albany


----------



## dillsandwitch

TeresaT said:


> Critter, where are you located?  I'm now hooked on fiber fairs.  Dill, that is hilarious!  Hair grease!  I ever thought of it that way.  Now I want to go to Whole Foods and ask for sheep hair grease![/QUOTE
> 
> Glad you found it funny, The MIL finds my description of it hilarious too. If you do do that make sure you take someone with a camera  to film it. hahahaha


----------



## marilynmac

TeresaT said:


> ...  from Knit Picks. ...



A-Ha, Teresa!  I thought I recognized that yarn, it's City Tweed, isn't it?  Those socks are beautiful BTW.  

I knit a lot of socks.  I ski, and the socks I make for myself work best for skiing.  No one sees them inside those ski boots!


----------



## TeresaT

marilynmac said:


> A-Ha, Teresa!  I thought I recognized that yarn, it's City Tweed, isn't it?  Those socks are beautiful BTW.
> 
> I knit a lot of socks.  I ski, and the socks I make for myself work best for skiing.  No one sees them inside those ski boots!



YOU'RE GOOD!!  City tweed indeed.  It was also the first time I ever used tweed.  I had to stop myself a million times from picking the fuzzies out of my pretty purple yarn!


----------



## TeresaT

CritterPoor said:


> I am in NY.  About half way between NYC & Albany



Bummer for me.  If you were close, I was going to add that fiber fair to my list of "to attend" fairs.  I might still.  But I don't have a truck and with my luck I'll find the perfect sheep or goat to live at my house! I'm such an impulse buyer.


----------



## CritterPoor

TeresaT said:


> Bummer for me.  If you were close, I was going to add that fiber fair to my list of "to attend" fairs.  I might still.  But I don't have a truck and with my luck I'll find the perfect sheep or goat to live at my house! I'm such an impulse buyer.



There are people from all over the country that come to this thing, it's HUGE and runs 2 or 3 days.  Maybe you would get lucky and the critter would actually be from a farm in like, NC.

#NotAnEnabler


----------



## Deedles

marilynmac said:


> A-Ha, Teresa!  I thought I recognized that yarn, it's City Tweed, isn't it?  Those socks are beautiful BTW.
> 
> I knit a lot of socks.  I ski, and the socks I make for myself work best for skiing.  No one sees them inside those ski boots!



Marilyn.....do I know you from Knitting Paradise?!?!  DeeKnits here.

This is one of my lace shawls and my bike, Gertie....both close to my heart!


----------



## biarine

Wow beautiful and nice colour


----------



## TeresaT

Deedles said:


> Marilyn.....do I know you from Knitting Paradise?!?!  DeeKnits here.
> 
> This is one of my lace shawls and my bike, Gertie....both close to my heart!



The shawl is stunning!  Love the color!  Is that from a pattern or an original design?


----------



## Deedles

TeresaT said:


> The shawl is stunning!  Love the color!  Is that from a pattern or an original design?



Thanks, it's one of my favorites. I wish I could design like that...too much math for me! Dee O'Keefe is the designer. I've been one of her test knitters for a few years and am totally spoiled to her designs. You can see and/or purchase her designs on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/stores/dee-okeefe-designs


----------



## Susie

That shawl is gorgeous!  Red is my favorite color, too!


----------



## TeresaT

Deedles, thanks for the tip!


----------



## navigator9

OMG, it's gorgeous....you knit beautifully! I have a friend I'd love to make one for. It looks maybe not quite as involved as some that I've seen. Would this pattern be considered intermediate or advanced? (She asked hopefully.)


----------



## Deedles

navigator9 said:


> OMG, it's gorgeous....you knit beautifully! I have a friend I'd love to make one for. It looks maybe not quite as involved as some that I've seen. Would this pattern be considered intermediate or advanced? (She asked hopefully.)



Nav....This is the Tristano and I'd consider this one advanced beginner. If you can do the basic stitches it's pretty easy, just follow the pattern a stitch at a time. I prefer to use charts but the written instructions are also included in all her patterns. One thing I love about Dee's patterns is all the help and information she includes. She assumes you're a beginner and covers everything without talking down to you...know what I mean?

Anyway....if you need any help with any of it, just PM me.


----------



## TeresaT

I saved her page on Ravelry (or whatever you call it) so I can go back and look at leisure.  She has some amazing pieces showing one her page.  I'm glad to know she does written as well as charts.  I've not tackled charts yet.  One of my current patterns is JUST a chart and it is 5 pages.  I have no idea where to begin.  It's one of Ysolda's Shawl Club patterns.


----------



## navigator9

Deedles said:


> Nav....This is the Tristano and I'd consider this one advanced beginner. If you can do the basic stitches it's pretty easy, just follow the pattern a stitch at a time. I prefer to use charts but the written instructions are also included in all her patterns. One thing I love about Dee's patterns is all the help and information she includes. She assumes you're a beginner and covers everything without talking down to you...know what I mean?
> 
> Anyway....if you need any help with any of it, just PM me.



Really? Advanced beginner? That gives me hope that I may actually be able to do something like this. I haven't tried charts yet, either. I'm always intimidated by them, so it's good to know that the written instructions are included. I'd like to try using the chart, knowing that the instructions were there for back up. O.K., I'm going back to grab a couple. Still busy with all the house stuff, but looking forward to when its all done, and I have time for the fun stuff again! You'll probably be hearing from me when I do get around to it, thanks for the offer of help! :-D


----------



## TeresaT

navigator9 said:


> Really? Advanced beginner? That gives me hope that I may actually be able to do something like this. I haven't tried charts yet, either. I'm always intimidated by them, so it's good to know that the written instructions are included. I'd like to try using the chart, knowing that the instructions were there for back up. O.K., I'm going back to grab a couple. Still busy with all the house stuff, but looking forward to when its all done, and I have time for the fun stuff again! You'll probably be hearing from me when I do get around to it, thanks for the offer of help! :-D



Nav, let's work in tandem on the same project.  We can support each other and complain to each other.  You pick the project you are most comfortable trying.  I'm game for anything.  I had to two-color brioche on a mystery shawl I did.  The only brioche I knew when I started it was the kind you eat! It was a bear to learn, but I did it!!  Did a whole lotta frogging, too!

So, if you are game, keep this in mind when you get settled with your house and everything you're involved it.  Maybe a bunch of us soapy knitters can do it together!  We could start a new forum:  Soapy Knitters.


----------



## navigator9

Hey, that sounds like a plan to me! I took advantage of the buy one get one free deal, and got the Tristano and the Elizabeth patterns. Maybe we should try the Tristano, since Deedles already has experience with that one and could help us both if we get stuck. I always thought shawls sounded like something an old lady would wear, but these beautiful, lacy things don't look old lady-like at all! My girlfriend has a three season room, and I can picture her reading there in the cooler weather, with one of these wrapped around her shoulders. I'd love to be able to make it for her. I'm hoping the work on the house gets started soon, I'm getting really antsy, but the contractor doesn't seem to be in as much of  a rush as I am. Grrrrrrrr!!!

I meant the above, as a reply to you, TeresaT


----------



## Deedles

navigator9 said:


> Really? Advanced beginner? That gives me hope that I may actually be able to do something like this. I haven't tried charts yet, either. I'm always intimidated by them, so it's good to know that the written instructions are included. I'd like to try using the chart, knowing that the instructions were there for back up. O.K., I'm going back to grab a couple. Still busy with all the house stuff, but looking forward to when its all done, and I have time for the fun stuff again! You'll probably be hearing from me when I do get around to it, thanks for the offer of help! :-D



OK...if you haven't tried charts at all, let me suggest you start with her Ashton Shawlette. It's beautiful,* free* and it was the first one I did to learn to read charts. But then again, all her charts are easy to I don't think it matters. After all, every knitted project is done just one stitch at a time!

If ya'll get stuck somewhere I'll try to help.


http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## navigator9

Deedles said:


> OK...if you haven't tried charts at all, let me suggest you start with her Ashton Shawlette. It's beautiful,* free* and it was the first one I did to learn to read charts.
> 
> Oh and BTW....she's having a BOGO  sale right now!



I had actually downloaded the Ashton directions some time last year. Nice to know that's a good starting place.....and it's beautiful, too. And yes, I did take advantage of her 2 for 1 sale, because I can never pass up a good sale. My fingers are starting to itch!


----------



## marilynmac

Deedles said:


> Marilyn.....do I know you from Knitting Paradise?!?!  DeeKnits here.
> 
> This is one of my lace shawls and my bike, Gertie....both close to my heart!


Dee,  I don't remember Knitting Paradise, unless it was that dream I had.  Where is it?  I could have just forgot if it's been a while.


----------



## Deedles

marilynmac said:


> Dee,  I don't remember Knitting Paradise, unless it was that dream I had.  Where is it?  I could have just forgot if it's been a while.



It's a knitting forum that I go to. One of the members is named Marilyn something and also soaps. I thought it might be you!


----------



## marilynmac

Well, Dee, that sounds like me.  But no, it's someone pretending to be me.  Don;t tell me she's a skier.


----------



## Deedles

Not that I know of!


----------



## TeresaT

navigator9 said:


> Hey, that sounds like a plan to me! I took advantage of the buy one get one free deal, and got the Tristano and the Elizabeth patterns. Maybe we should try the Tristano, since Deedles already has experience with that one and could help us both if we get stuck. I always thought shawls sounded like something an old lady would wear, but these beautiful, lacy things don't look old lady-like at all! My girlfriend has a three season room, and I can picture her reading there in the cooler weather, with one of these wrapped around her shoulders. I'd love to be able to make it for her. I'm hoping the work on the house gets started soon, I'm getting really antsy, but the contractor doesn't seem to be in as much of  a rush as I am. Grrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> I meant the above, as a reply to you, TeresaT



Perfect!  Let me know when you are ready.  I will download both of those when I get paid again.  I used to think the same thing about shawls until I started looking on Ravelry.  There are amazing works of art to be tossed about your shoulders if you have the patience to try it.  I'm hooked on shawls and socks.  (Talk about old lady-like!  I need to buy a rocking chair.)


----------

